# Boots



## molly764 (Jun 15, 2004)

I just bought a pair of Vasque's Luna Leather boots for a trip to Utah that I will be taking. I need to be able to use the boots both for hiking and working, and I'm afraid that my boots aren't stiff enough. Did I make a mistake?


----------



## molly764 (Jun 15, 2004)

http://www.vasque.com/products/w-luna.cfm

These are the boots (the ones I bought are in the middle).


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 15, 2004)

At about 2.5 pounds, they are average for lightweight boots. Mine are about that weight and I'm comfortable wearing them on long hikes. If you are comfortable in them and the area around the ankles are nice and padded there's no mistake. After wearing them for a few weeks they'll break in wonderfully. You'll know very soon.

One thing I love about buying from EMS is they want you to be happy. Anything that you buy from the company and are not 100 % happy with, they will exchange the item or refund your money. What more could a customer want?!
_________________
May all your hikes be magnificent!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 15, 2004)

I think the required stiffness of a boot is based on the type of hiking you'll be doing, and even then it can go either way.

Here's an example ... up in the Whites, above treeline, you're stepping from boulder to boulder. Some people want a stiffer boot to support their ankles and especially to keep their arches from suffering by having a rigid sole that doesn't flex on the rock. Other people use lightweight trail shoes and can step easily because they really feel the rock and know when they have purchase.

In my personal opinion, too heavy and stiff a boot and you'll tire your feet out and ache more. When I switched from heavy boots (LaSportiva Makalu II) to lighter ones (Asolo FSN 95 GTX), I found my feet didn't hurt anymore during or after a hike, even with the weight of a full pack.

Your boots look much like my Asolos ... I don't think you made a mistake. Wear them as much as you can to break them in and see how they feel (note your store's return policy; you might have to wear them only inside to be able to return them).

What do you wear for socks? Wear what you'll really wear while hiking. Personally, I like SmartWool mid-weights with a polypro liner.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 15, 2004)

Break them in slowly, build up time in them, first at home, then outdoors, always wear good fitting socks and if they don't feel good try something else.  My wife went through two pairs before she find the right boots.  Unlike her dressage boots (which were custom fit) full leather hiking boots were not to her liking.  

Think COMFORT!


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 16, 2004)

Did you make a mistake?  not for hiking but I'd never wear my hiking boots for work, except to break them in.  

What do you do for a living?  Pavement will eat the soles up quicker than dirt trails with some rock.  Vibram soles & hiking boot soles in general are more for grip than durability on pavement.  Soles are different, just try playing Tennis outside in Raquetball sneakers designed for indoor play.  (same movement but RB shoes will last a lifetime just on wood courts)

After breaking in hiking boots so they feel great (or good since I wear big boots) on my feet all Day three days in a row while work boots need to feel good just at work.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 16, 2004)

Unsure I was clear.

Boots, appear good for hiking (not crampons though, is that an issue?)

For work, I'd get another pair so I don't go through good hiking boots too fast.


----------



## Uno (Jun 24, 2004)

There used to be a gentleman that hand made boots to fit your feet specifically and I wore those things for almost 10 years on the trail. (replaced the soles twice)  They were a 1 piece leather design and perhaps the most comfortable boot I'd ever worn.  

I went to look for him again (I couldnt, for the life of me, remember his name) and havent been able to find any info.  I remember he was from the Lake Placid area of the Adirondacks.  It's possible he retired or died, he was in his mid 50's when I bought the original pair from him almost 15 years ago.


----------

